
Web App and REST API with Express, PostgreSQL and Nunjucks on Yarn - zaiste
https://www.zaiste.net/2016/10/web_app_rest_api_with_express_postgresql_and_nunjucks_on_yarn/
======
Roboprog
An excellent intro, easy to follow. Reading this, and comparing it to the
(Java) Spring/JPA/ORM stuff we're using at work is startling. Obviously, this
demo has no security or business logic in it, just bare-bones HTTP <-> DB.
However, it's nice to see code that is between 1/2 and 1/10th the size of the
equivalent "ENTERPRISE!!!" silly walk.

My first gig back in the mid 80s was also an interpreted language, so running
(a much smaller piece of) code to check it doesn't scare me :-)

~~~
zaiste
Thank you. I write those articles mainly for my co-workers. I tend to use «
simple English » only focusing on a particular aspect. If there is enough
people in need, I'll gladly write more with broader coverage.

------
drum
Nice job! I've spend the last 2 months learning React and other tools in the
ecosystem and was baffled at how complicated most of the tutorials were. I
appreciate that this one is simple to follow yet powerful. Maybe for a part 2
you can show how to integrate React (client and/or server side).

~~~
zaiste
Thanks for nice words. Yes, that's my plan. I'll do either React or Preact.

